# University of Minnesota hemangiosarcoma study



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like a great study.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It is a fabulous study- 
rolled out at the 2016 national, they are at stage 3 of the work and are right now (till March I think) signing up dogs who appear to be healthy and are over 6 years of age. There's a post on it somewhere recently that gives the details.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...481249-hemangiosarcoma-study-please-read.html

The more people who see it, and know about it, the better!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I submitted the form for Cody to participate, our first golden died of hemangiosarcoma so I'm happy to see this.


----------

